# quick question



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

i am purchasing 18 chrome rims and want a tire and size that will look good, i am not lowering my car and want to try an eliminate the huge wheel gap. Which is the more ideal tire? One that is the same diameter as stock which is the 245/40/18 or 225/45/18

The new 2005 SE-R altima has 225/45/18 and the wheel gap isnt bad looking. However not sure if the 245/40 would be more ideal because the diameter??

Want less tire more rim without too much of a sacrafic in the ride quality


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

To keep you speedo and odometer accurate, you want to maintain the same diamater as the stock wheels... use 225/45-18


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> To keep you speedo and odometer accurate, you want to maintain the same diamater as the stock wheels... use 225/45-18


ok, the guy at the rim place said the EXACT thing, to stay with same diameter to avoid speedometer an odometer BUT he said the tires that are the same diameter are the 245/40/18. Your saying to use the 225/45/18. I am lost. Maybe because I expressed to him that i live in pot hole city and need a tire that will look good BUT not wreck my ride quality. I don't know anymore. Think im gonna stay with the damn hubcaps

I'm not about to spend this 1300 (ordered from texas, im in mass) to have these rims that will end up messing my whole shit. Plus chrome rims weigh too much. Bump it. I give up


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> ok, the guy at the rim place said the EXACT thing, to stay with same diameter to avoid speedometer an odometer BUT he said the tires that are the same diameter are the 245/40/18. Your saying to use the 225/45/18. I am lost. Maybe because I expressed to him that i live in pot hole city and need a tire that will look good BUT not wreck my ride quality. I don't know anymore. Think im gonna stay with the damn hubcaps
> 
> I'm not about to spend this 1300 (ordered from texas, im in mass) to have these rims that will end up messing my whole shit. Plus chrome rims weigh too much. Bump it. I give up



You can also use 235/50-18 or 245/45-18.. (found on discounttire.com) also found a plus sizing article http://discounttire.com/dtc/brochure/info/helpDeskPlusSizing.jsp


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> You can also use 235/50-18 or 245/45-18.. (found on discounttire.com) also found a plus sizing article http://discounttire.com/dtc/brochure/info/helpDeskPlusSizing.jsp



k...thank you


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

altima25s said:


> i am purchasing 18 chrome rims and want a tire and size that will look good, i am not lowering my car and want to try an eliminate the huge wheel gap. Which is the more ideal tire? One that is the same diameter as stock which is the 245/40/18 or 225/45/18
> 
> The new 2005 SE-R altima has 225/45/18 and the wheel gap isnt bad looking. However not sure if the 245/40 would be more ideal because the diameter??
> 
> Want less tire more rim without too much of a sacrafic in the ride quality


The bigger the rim and staying in the same diameter tire as stock you will have a lower profile tire, I would go to 19" ...

Your not going to eliminate any gap going to 18", the only way your going to get rid of some of that front gap is to lower it. Why do you not want to lower your car?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altimateone said:


> The bigger the rim and staying in the same diameter tire as stock you will have a lower profile tire, I would go to 19" ...
> 
> Your not going to eliminate any gap going to 18", the only way your going to get rid of some of that front gap is to lower it. Why do you not want to lower your car?



Well i guess my ONLY reasons are....
1-I live in boston and there are UGLY potholes, 
2-I noticed that the car is already low enough, I have come inches from certain speed bumps 
3-Afraid if i lower it, with above in mind id scratch car, dent etc...
4-I have already scuffed front bumper due to car being low(stock)
5-It is costly to lower your car if you do it the RIGHT way.
Eibach springs are certaintly cheap enough but, you got to replace shocks and get an allignment. Springs might not fit properly and more $$ needed to fix that...i mean i have done alot of research and would love to lower the car but am afraid it will do more harm than good
5-would LOVE to get 19's but the rims I am getting are running me almost 1500 as is. I am not willing to put anymore money into rims simply because I dont have it. Also almost every Tire shop is AGAINST anything bigger then 18's in the city for the simple fact of denting em. 
Im going with the 245/45/18...kaizer spade 2 chrome....there bad!
BUT if you know more in regards to the springs and lowering, certaintly fill me in...


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Didn't realize you bought them already,but I should have assumed you did.

Our cars do sit low..I have Sprint spring up front only and I clear almost all speed bumps out here. I can tell when I see one that might look to tall, and I just avoid it. You will learn where you can go and shouldn't go, you will have to change the way you drive. Take driveways with more angle and slower, but since I dont have a front spoiler its not really that bad. Sprints have a 1.8" drop up front, you can go with Eibach Pro kits there front drop is 1.4" in the fronts, I would leave the rear stock.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altimateone said:


> Didn't realize you bought them already,but I should have assumed you did.
> 
> Our cars do sit low..I have Sprint spring up front only and I clear almost all speed bumps out here. I can tell when I see one that might look to tall, and I just avoid it. You will learn where you can go and shouldn't go, you will have to change the way you drive. Take driveways with more angle and slower, but since I dont have a front spoiler its not really that bad. Sprints have a 1.8" drop up front, you can go with Eibach Pro kits there front drop is 1.4" in the fronts, I would leave the rear stock.


Soooo people sometimes only drop the front? Wouldn't it look funny if the front is dropped and the rear isnt? The rear would be noticable higher right?
i do have the side sills that were recently put on and that look alone looks as though the car is lower. Im also afraid those things would be toooo close to the ground if lowered. I dont know. I know adventon has the eibach springs for 181.00. What else goes with lowering your car other then needed an alignment???


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima25s said:


> Soooo people sometimes only drop the front? Wouldn't it look funny if the front is dropped and the rear isnt? The rear would be noticable higher right?
> i do have the side sills that were recently put on and that look alone looks as though the car is lower. Im also afraid those things would be toooo close to the ground if lowered. I dont know. I know adventon has the eibach springs for 181.00. What else goes with lowering your car other then needed an alignment???


I havent purchased the rims yet. Only mods I've done thus far is adding the fog lights, side sills....piaa light bulbs in both headlamps and fogs and added a OEM spoiler. Future mods are rims, intake, custom exhaust, and possibly lowering kit. I know the 18's may not take away the fender gap BUT it beats the stock 16 in HUBCAPS im rolling on right now lol and would look 10x better


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

I installed a Pro-kit on my ride, had to order a +/-1 camber kit (get it installed at the same time as the springs). The kit does a great job of minimizing the gap (1.8" in the front and 0.75" in the rear. I will be posting pictures this weekend after I wash her.

With the springs and camber, you need a good alignment too.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> I installed a Pro-kit on my ride, had to order a +/-1 camber kit (get it installed at the same time as the springs). The kit does a great job of minimizing the gap (1.8" in the front and 0.75" in the rear. I will be posting pictures this weekend after I wash her.
> 
> With the springs and camber, you need a good alignment too.



ok with that in mind, if i put the same diameter tires(245/45/18) those will fill alot of the fender gap...with that in mind...can i lower the car as well??? Or would that not work...?
Dont know if that would rub with the same diameter stock wheel...they would be khumo tires


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

altima25s said:


> ok with that in mind, if i put the same diameter tires(245/45/18) those will fill alot of the fender gap...with that in mind...can i lower the car as well??? Or would that not work...?
> Dont know if that would rub with the same diameter stock wheel...they would be khumo tires












These are 225/40/18's. The 245/45's would be a little wider of course, but you will have the same amount of wheel gap. Lowered with ProKits as well. There is a member running the same size tire with Sportlines, which drop the car even more, with no problems.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> These are 225/40/18's. The 245/45's would be a little wider of course, but you will have the same amount of wheel gap. Lowered with ProKits as well. There is a member running the same size tire with Sportlines, which drop the car even more, with no problems.


k thanks sweetie. Nice look. I just added the side sills. Love that look. Check my rims out. they are at www.streetdreams.org 
go to the drop down box for rim brand and highlight kaizer then look for spade 2...what do you think...honest?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I like them, think it will look great. Going to have to lower your car if you want to get rid of the wheel gap. But your car will look great. What color is it?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> I like them, think it will look great. Going to have to lower your car if you want to get rid of the wheel gap. But your car will look great. What color is it?


I have the seascape color. You think even with the 245/45's i would still have to lower the car to rid the wheel gap?
Well I will put the new rims and tires on first. Then go to get an allignment and then will possibly add the eibach springs. I want the least inches lowered so that would be the pro-kit?
Can you also tell me, the price to purchased the kits are cheap enough but what does a dealership get to install these babies?
I have NO idea how to. Would need a mechanic or something.
I will put a pic up ASAP.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> I have the seascape color. You think even with the 245/45's i would still have to lower the car to rid the wheel gap?
> Well I will put the new rims and tires on first. Then go to get an allignment and then will possibly add the eibach springs. I want the least inches lowered so that would be the pro-kit?
> Can you also tell me, the price to purchased the kits are cheap enough but what does a dealership get to install these babies?
> I have NO idea how to. Would need a mechanic or something.
> I will put a pic up ASAP.


No matter the tire, you will have to lower it to lose the wheel gap.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

altima25s said:


> Can you also tell me, the price to purchased the kits are cheap enough but what does a dealership get to install these babies?
> I have NO idea how to. Would need a mechanic or something.
> I will put a pic up ASAP.


Take it to a shop that does spring/shock installs and alignments. Might cost you $150 to $200 for install and alignment. You'll need the alignment after lowering it.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Take it to a shop that does spring/shock installs and alignments. Might cost you $150 to $200 for install and alignment. You'll need the alignment after lowering it.



Yeap, I got a deal of $165 for the install including camber kit (1 degree). Alignment was extra since I took it somewhere else.


----------



## Gienek (May 16, 2004)

if you are going to get bigger rims and tires, get bigger brakes becuase the stock ones are gong to put up a hassle for the new rims. Also redices stoping power.


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

Gienek said:


> if you are going to get bigger rims and tires, get bigger brakes becuase the stock ones are gong to put up a hassle for the new rims. Also redices stoping power.


I beg to differ. It would only reduce stopping power if A) the overall diameter of the wheel is larger (should'nt be, if done right). B) the overall weight of the wheel / tire combination is increased (like adding weight to car, but adding 1 lb. to wheel is like adding 1.5 lbs. to weight of car.) Unless the new wheels are REAL HEAVY, the difference would be insignificant.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

altima25s said:


> Soooo people sometimes only drop the front? Wouldn't it look funny if the front is dropped and the rear isnt? The rear would be noticable higher right?
> i do have the side sills that were recently put on and that look alone looks as though the car is lower. Im also afraid those things would be toooo close to the ground if lowered. I dont know. I know adventon has the eibach springs for 181.00. What else goes with lowering your car other then needed an alignment???


Some people just lower the fronts..its what your trying to acheive, with the rears sitting so much lower than the front at stock height one could think why is the rear lowered and not the front. Dropping the fronts only evens out the gap, I dont think are rears need more lowering. The OEM springs front and rear do not have the same tension, the fronts are stiffer to handle the extra weight of the engine. The rear springs are tensioned to handle the weight ratio for the back halve of the car. So the after market springs are also made this same way but they will be stiffer just cause they will be shorter, (less spring travel). Just lowering the front does not change the weight ratio, the rear springs are still tensioned to handle the weight ratio of the rear of the car. Just lowering the front does not put more weight to the rear. People who have adjustable coilovers adjust there front and back differently, just because you drop the front say 1.5" doesn't mean you have to drop the rear 1.5" it all depends how much clearance you have. Even the after market Eibachs are not dropped the same amount front and rear.

Your side sills are not much lower then stock if the are the OEM one's, it does not hang any lower then your lowest part of the bottom of your car, it give the appearance that its lower cause the body line hangs straight down instead of curving inward.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Gienek said:


> if you are going to get bigger rims and tires, get bigger brakes becuase the stock ones are gong to put up a hassle for the new rims. Also redices stoping power.


WRONG, WRONG, WRONG....

While it's true that putting on bigger wheels (usually) gives you more clearance around the brake caliper, thus *allowing* larger rotors and/or multi-piston calipers, larger brakes are not a necessity. This is, of course, assuming it's done right using appropriate wheels and that the overall tire diameter is being maintained.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

blitzboi said:


> WRONG, WRONG, WRONG....
> 
> While it's true that putting on bigger wheels (usually) gives you more clearance around the brake caliper, thus *allowing* larger rotors and/or multi-piston calipers, larger brakes are not a necessity. This is, of course, assuming it's done right using appropriate wheels and that the overall tire diameter is being maintained.



Well im going to be using 18 " chromies...with 245/40/18 toyo proxies.....i am not going to change the breaks..rotars ect.....these tires are the same diameter


----------



## Pat J. (Jan 23, 2005)

*Altima 2005*

Hi,


I would like to know how is the ride with your 245/45/18 Tires? I just bought a altima 3,5S 2005 and I am wondering what to put on for this summer.


Any suggestion for size? 225 is stock but I am a little afraid of 245 ? Its seem big and I am scarred that under raining condition the drive will be loose.


Thanks.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

altima25s said:


> Well im going to be using 18 " chromies...with 245/40/18 toyo proxies.....i am not going to change the breaks..rotars ect.....these tires are the same diameter


245/40/18's are slightly smaller than the OEM tire diameter and the 245/45/18's are slightly larger than the stock tire diameter.

245/40/18 = 25.7165"
215/60/16 = 26.1575" (Stock 2.5)
215/55/17 = 26.3110" (Stock 3.5)
245/45/18 = 26.6811" 

If you decide to lower you car you should drive the car for about a week or so to allow the springs to settle before getting a wheel allignment. Also, what Toyo Proxes tires are you going with?



eleuthardt said:


> I installed a Pro-kit on my ride, had to order a +/-1 camber kit (get it installed at the same time as the springs). The kit does a great job of minimizing the gap (*1.8" in the front and 0.75" in the rear*. I will be posting pictures this weekend after I wash her.
> 
> With the springs and camber, you need a good alignment too.


The Pro-Kit is 1.3" in the front; the sportlines are 1.8" in the front. It is not necessary to install a camber kit with the Pro-Kit but you definitely can. I would have waited a bit after installing the springs to get an allignment and install the camber kit. As the car settles the camber will become more negative.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Your ride will be much more bumpy, you will have to take it extra careful over speedbumps, and you will have improved handling.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Pat J. said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I would like to know how is the ride with your 245/45/18 Tires? I just bought a altima 3,5S 2005 and I am wondering what to put on for this summer.
> ...


The width 245 is great!!! Much better handling...no rubbing. You can take an off ramp at higher speeds. Same width tires as the Camaro. Off car now due to snow and salt on roads but can't wait for summer. I have height of 40. Wanted 35 but due to the bad potholes in new england, i went with more tire. They have about 4 months usage, will get a pic. Just gotta develope cam lol :thumbup:


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Pat J. said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I would like to know how is the ride with your 245/45/18 Tires? I just bought a altima 3,5S 2005 and I am wondering what to put on for this summer.
> ...


The width 245 is great!!! Much better handling...no rubbing. You can take an off ramp at higher speeds. Same width tires as the Camaro. Off car now due to snow and salt on roads but can't wait for summer. I have height of 40. Wanted 35 but due to the bad potholes in new england, i went with more tire. They have about 4 months usage, will get a pic. Just gotta develop cam lol :thumbup:


----------

